
Tweet by Snail Mail - ivankirigin
http://tweetbysnailmail.com/
======
ivankirigin
Abby and I made this last night in a few minutes. You know, as a backup to
<http://tipjoy.com>

~~~
ashleyw
Not a single mention of "tipjoy.com"?! That strikes me as a missed
opportunity; the main place this is going to get shared is on twitter…which is
obviously your market, full stop, for Tipjoy. If only a single person learnt
about Tipjoy from visiting the page, it'd be worth a single small link in my
opinion!

~~~
ivankirigin
That was a good point, and we updated the site to point back to tipjoy in the
footer.

------
wallflower
For some reason, this reminds me of the Fedex commercial or movie where they
basically deliver a package internationally and all it has inside is a
countdown timer.

~~~
antiismist
The movie / fedex commercial was Cast Away.

~~~
wallflower
Thanks (to both of you) - My Google foo was unfocused today. I wonder what
would have happened to him in the movie had he not been marooned with an ice
skate.

------
revorad
i find this more fun - <http://dawdlr.tumblr.com/>

~~~
ivankirigin
This is also a fun site: <http://postsecret.blogspot.com/>

~~~
run4yourlives
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_a7jkcMVp5Vg/SWglolDXivI/AAAAAAAAHt...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_a7jkcMVp5Vg/SWglolDXivI/AAAAAAAAHtc/XRgj6MuZS5s/s1600-h/trust.jpg)

I wish there was a way to follow this person, because I think she is going to
really turn out to be something special.

~~~
wallflower
The thing which amazes me about the PostSecret site is how artistic/visually
impressive some of the PostSecrets are. Maybe passion breeds expression

~~~
run4yourlives
Maybe? No It definitely does. That's why music is always better when times are
tough for the artist.

------
brk
RFE: Since snail mail is unpredictable, would be nice to be able to schedule a
time and/or date for the tweet to be posted, instead of just the FIFO system
it seems to employ.

Also, can you add an auto-GPS location (on request, checkbox?) based on the
postmark?

~~~
ivankirigin
I think we'll just scan the note and post it as a twitpic or on flickr. We
have a few days to decide :)

If you follow <http://twitter.com/SnailMailTweet> you'll see it in your
<http://twitter.com/replies>

~~~
brk
I'm not worried about knowing when to see the replies... My thought was having
something posted that was not accurate.

Like, if I know I'm going to go grocery shopping next Sunday afternoon, I
could mail you a postcard with the tweet "At the grocery store. The produce
looks icky". Well, you might get that on Friday and post it then, and it
wouldn't be accurate, and that just seems wrong.

~~~
tipjoy
Cute idea, but I don't want to over-engineer... just add a date/time note
somewhere on the letter and I can accommodate.

------
adityakothadiya
I'm sorry, but I didn't get it. I mean... WHY Snail Mail to Tweet? Can someone
please explain me?

~~~
noonespecial
Its a peculiar kind of "just because we can" irony. I call them YPBWWWT's"
(Yes, Pinky, _but who would want to_?!) after a particularly applicable
episode of an old WB cartoon.

~~~
pbrown
"...same thing we do every night. Try to take over the world!" Loved that
show.

------
okeumeni
Are you serious ? : -)

~~~
someperson
I tried to downmod you, but accidentally clicked upmod :(

We need a way to undo votes.

------
derefr
I was expecting this to work the other way 'round, receiving a little fortune-
cookie sized piece of paper in my mailbox every time someone @-ed me.

------
froo
Heh... ok, riffing off this clearly silly idea, what about something that
converts your tweets to smoke signals (using morse code?)

------
there
quick, mail them advertisements for your startup!

------
pageman
this will work in places like Afghanistan, Iraq etc. when they get into "white
city" mode and/or it's "blackout" - you can ask your local courier to send a
tweetbymail so that people will have a record that you "were" still alive ...

